# صلاه فى 7 ثوانى



## tamav maria (28 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى؟؟
ارسلت فتاه تبلغ من العمر عشرون عاما الى خادمتها رسالة على الانترنت عنوانها 7 ثوانى و هى صلاة تستغرق 7 ثوانى فقط تقول فيها "الهى انى احبك و احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى فى اسم يسوع امين" فاندهشت الخادمة لفترة وجيزة ثم ادركت اننا فى عصر السرعة و الانترنت فى الالفية الثالثة و لكنها ردت على الفتاه برساله قصيرة تقول
ان الله على بعد مسافة صلاة فقط منك
عندما نبدأ بتلك الصلاة الجميلة لمدة 7 ثوانى يوميا فاننا سوف نستمتع بلمسة  الرب لقلوبنا و انه من خلال الوقت القصير سوف تبدا علاقة حب مع يسوع و تلك  العلاقة سوف تقود الى معرفة الله
فى كل علاقة حب او صداقة فى حياتنا فاننا نسعى لمعرفة شخصية الصديق او  الصديقة كما يحدث ايضا فى علاقتنا مع الرب يسوع سوف تقود لمعرفة اكثر له و  لمحبته و صلاحه تجاهنا
معرفة الله لا تتم فى عجلة فهو لا يهب عطاياة للعابد المستعجل , فان السر فى معرفة الله و التاثر به يكمن فى طول وقت الاختلاء به
ان الصلاة هى اقوى قوة فى عالم اليوم


----------



## روزي86 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام جميل اوي يا نيتا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tamav maria (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام جميل اوي يا نيتا
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 


ميرسي روزي


----------



## tamav maria (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


 


اشكرك كليمو
لمرورك الجميل


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> ان الله على بعد مسافة صلاة فقط منك


*صباح الخير اختي الغالية...*
*رائع جدا الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*سلام رب المجد معك...*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

آمين . صلاه رائعه جداا . شكـــرا




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاة بسيطة 
بس يمكن المقصود منها إن الواحد ممكن يقولها فى أى وقت 
يعنى فى الشغل 
فى المواصلات 
كدة يعنى


----------



## tamav maria (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صباح الخير اختي الغالية...*
> *رائع جدا الرب يبارك حياتك...*
> *سلام رب المجد معك...*


 


اشكرك اخي كريستيان


----------



## tamav maria (16 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين . صلاه رائعه جداا . شكـــرا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> صلاة بسيطة
> بس يمكن المقصود منها إن الواحد ممكن يقولها فى أى وقت
> يعنى فى الشغل
> فى المواصلات
> كدة يعنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل يا نيتا
شكرا ليكى
*​


----------

